# Epson new model release date



## Sweetmeat (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi,

I'm interested in buying either an Epson 5020 or 6020, but I won't need it until I move to my new house in September. 

I'm curious to know when Epson usually releases their new models. If it's just maybe a couple of months after I move, then I might be willing to hold out either for a better deal on the models mentioned above, or spring for the newest model. 

Thanks.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Around October/November after the CEDIA EXPO Home Technology Trade Show in September.


----------

